# ROAM Soundtrack



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Can anyone supply the song from the awsome soundtrack from ROAM. I dont own the movie yet so I cant go through the credits, and yes Ive done a search already. Any would be awsome.
Thanks alot
Erik


----------



## Cannon_Fodder (Aug 18, 2004)

Witch song They dont give group names or title in the credits


----------



## disco_stu (Apr 8, 2006)

the one for the whistler section is pretty good if anyone knows what that is......


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

The song names are in the credits, though I don't have mine handy to look. A lot of the same bands from the first film, Phontaine, Sweatshop Union, Rise Against. etc.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

matt hunters segment is amazng, and romachunk


----------



## DBoy (Mar 1, 2004)

The two songs I recognized from seeing it at the release party was RJD2 - Since last we spoke and Thievery Corporation - I think it was Un Simple Histore from their richest man in babylon CD.

The RJD2 song was from the movie's first chapter in BC, and the Thievery Corporation's song was from their trip from Morocco. I don't think i recognized any of the other songs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## #1 Hucker (Jan 3, 2006)

There was a good rise against song called everchang or something like that, the song during the creditd was good. it was by chris velan but not sure of the title. The slackstring songs were also good but i forget the titles also.


----------



## lg2k (Sep 29, 2005)

1. We are going - Burning Spear
2. Since we last spoke - RJD2
3. Asia - Phontaine
4. Rookie - Boy sets fire
5. Pleasure and Business - Phontaine
6. Coming home soon - Latch Key Kid
7. Morning Sun - The Beautiful Girls
8. Choose One - Zinndeadly feat. Big Dro and Mystic
9. Un Simple Histoire - Thievery Corporation
10. Mission - Slackstring
11. Everchanging - Rise Against
12. Shiver - Chris Velan


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

disco_stu said:


> the one for the whistler section is pretty good if anyone knows what that is......


I was going to say that it's Boy Sets Fire, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

Does the collective guys have a crush on Rise Against or something? In the collective there are 2 Rise Against songs, and now one in Roam.
I wonder how much the bands get for being in a MTB video...


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

fred.r said:


> Does the collective guys have a crush on Rise Against or something? In the collective there are 2 Rise Against songs, and now one in Roam.
> I wonder how much the bands get for being in a MTB video...


you could say the same about slackstring.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

And Phontaine. Fine by me, greats songs in both movies...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, no complaints... the songs go very well with the images.

The opening segment with the Bearclaw bro's is beautiful. The green lush moss contrasting in the misty woods as they ride off that granite drop is awesome, as is the 180° off the tree. The cinematography was well thought out and executed superbly.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

the soundtrack is perfect IMO. love the thievery corporation song a lot


----------



## mikemtbman (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi, i just finished watching my friends copy of the rome dvd. I was wondering if any one new the song that they play while they are showing the three boys at there house doing the dirt jumps in there backyard. Where the father explains how he bot an excavoter and ****. I enjoyed that song and i was wondering if i could fine the name. Thanks


----------



## #1 Hucker (Jan 3, 2006)

mikemtbman said:


> Hi, i just finished watching my friends copy of the rome dvd. I was wondering if any one new the song that they play while they are showing the three boys at there house doing the dirt jumps in there backyard. Where the father explains how he bot an excavoter and ****. I enjoyed that song and i was wondering if i could fine the name. Thanks


pretty sure its morning sonby the beautiful girls.
i just downloaded it


----------



## mikemtbman (Jun 10, 2006)

kk thanks very much that was the rite song:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

the opening ride song is sick. correct. RJD2 "since we last spoke". he has some sick songs. if you liked that one, i would suggest pretty much all his others.


----------



## burtondogs (Oct 29, 2005)

*..*

Can you buy the soundtrack CD anywhere?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

burtondogs said:


> Can you buy the soundtrack CD anywhere?
> 
> Thanks
> Jim


There isnt one.... at least not yet...


----------



## twoside (Nov 22, 2006)

*teaser soundtrack*

Just discovered teaser for new ROAM film. Any ideas of soundtrack for this teaser?


----------



## bikedestroyer 23 (Oct 7, 2006)

how about nwd 7?


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

twoside said:


> Just discovered teaser for new ROAM film. Any ideas of soundtrack for this teaser?


A new roam film?? Where did you find this??


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

mtnbykr06 said:


> A new roam film?? Where did you find this??


A new question from 2 months ago? where did you find this?


----------



## TIMBERRR (Feb 24, 2006)

Whats the next film gonna be? Probably not out til '08 anyway HUH?


----------



## mbfanatic (May 28, 2004)

Was I the only person who thought that the particular song by Rise Against didn't go well to the bro's section at all. Other than that I've been a huge fan of The Collective's editing and music choices. I loved Bearclaw and his bro's part.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

mbfanatic said:


> Was I the only person who thought that the particular song by Rise Against didn't go well to the bro's section at all. Other than that I've been a huge fan of The Collective's editing and music choices. I loved Bearclaw and his bro's part.


personally i thought it was perfect. sure the lyrics don't mean anything, but i thought its was great

"there's something that's kept me here too long and now i'm gone" as they ride off in the sunset.


----------



## vardiel (Apr 24, 2005)

I didnt like the soundtrack very much at all.. The editing was amazing but the music was a bit flat. Slow/quiet songs are good but you cant have just about a whole movie of it....ESPECIALLY the crash section. nonetheless it was still great work.


----------



## Rallius (Feb 14, 2005)

The Roam soundtrack might not have been as good as the collective soundtrack but they were both a lot better than the soundtrack to NWD 7. Hell belongs to children? Come on. A couple of others were bad choices too.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

fred.r said:


> Does the collective guys have a crush on Rise Against or something? In the collective there are 2 Rise Against songs, and now one in Roam.
> I wonder how much the bands get for being in a MTB video...


Usualy not much. For guys like NWD or the Collective or Kranked they get a little bit... i know Warren Miller Entertainment pays out a good deal for alot of songs, but then again they've got Jeep behind them.

The collective and roam are about THE best bike movies i have EVER seen. The cinematography and editing is AMAZING! Blows NWD AND kranked WAY out of the water.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Earthed series are very nice too


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Earthed series are very nice too


Ish


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

slackstring - she's on a mission
velan - shiver

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3068010#post3068010


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

The NWD 7 soundtrack is absolutely horrible. From my experience, most MTB videos have sh!tty music. There are some great BMX vids that get it right, though... Fitlife for example.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i thought the collective soundtrack was pretty good. i'm not too fond of the song for the moab section. the soundtrack was balanced and wasn't nothing but heavy metal (though i am a bit of a metalhead). still haven't seen Roam yet. i am deprived.

cru jones, i think you are right. kranked 3 is almost nothing but weird techno stuff, and kranked 4 has too much rap/r&b/whatever you wanna call it. then NWD...they are to MTB as Crusty Demons of Dirt is to MX...with an even worse soundtrack. try to make it all extreme and stuff....


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

damnit...double post but why? how?

i think rise against is awesome, they have music that goes well with biking movies, so moviemakers use it. i'm waiting for someone to use Drones. maybe the new Roam?


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Rise Against goes good with anything, their stuff makes me wanna punch my dog in the face, then it slows down enough for me to take a nap! From the posts when this first started everybody was asking about that new Roam, I got an email sayin their filmin it already but I don't think it said when it was expected to be out. Anybody hear anything about that?


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

fred.r said:


> Does the collective guys have a crush on Rise Against or something? In the collective there are 2 Rise Against songs, and now one in Roam.
> I wonder how much the bands get for being in a MTB video...


Rise Against is just damn good music to listen to while watching or riding:thumbsup:


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Rise Against is just damn good music to listen to while watching or riding:thumbsup:


agreed. x3. especially riding.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Rise Against is just damn good music to listen to while watching or riding:thumbsup:


I hate posting in a year old thread, but i must agree. Rise Against is damn good music.


----------



## NikeDSK (Sep 11, 2007)

nwd 8 SMACKDOWN IS COMMING OUUT SEPT. 26


----------



## peadarmac (Aug 18, 2006)

I see that the soundtrack to ROAM is now available on iTunes. Not sure where to get the CD version.


----------



## win brooks (Dec 11, 2007)

roam sound track is on itunes


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

It's been on the internets (along with NWD7 and 8) for a while.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, picked it up on Itunes.


----------



## Zaleen (Oct 26, 2008)

Just download the torrent


----------

